# Oil and Gas Jobs in Australia , especially in WA-Perth



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

I am an Instrumentation & Control system Engineer working in Oil & Gas company in Middle east , recently I have been granted Australia PR. I am planning to give-up my present job to move to Perth in a month time. At the same time i am bit worried as market is not doing good now. 

However I am prepared to spend maximum of 2 months without job and hoping that i can get it with in that time frame .

I welcome comments from people with same background who live in AUS


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi EE-India, 

I'm not in that profession but.....

Have you checked job websites for any suitable jobs?
Have you found which companies could employ you and contact them asking if they have any vacancies? I know someone this worked for recently (although not in your profession).

Good luck with your job search...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi EE-India,
> 
> I'm not in that profession but.....
> 
> ...


Karen

I am checking leading job sites like SEEK but the thing is, there are limited opening, the employer prefers who live there locally rather taking someone from outside , as they need to provide relocation allowance and hotel stay etc etc 

So ideally if I know the market is good then I feel it is good to move there myself and look for job


----------



## Monsieur (Jul 21, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I am an Instrumentation & Control system Engineer working in Oil & Gas company in Middle east , recently I have been granted Australia PR. I am planning to give-up my present job to move to Perth in a month time. At the same time i am bit worried as market is not doing good now.
> 
> However I am prepared to spend maximum of 2 months without job and hoping that i can get it with in that time frame .
> 
> I welcome comments from people with same background who live in AUS


Hi there,

I am a Mechanical Engineer, working in HVAC segment for Oil & Gas industry in UAE. Even I have applied for Oz visa and can share more details with you.

Cheers


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Monsieur said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer, working in HVAC segment for Oil & Gas industry in UAE. Even I have applied for Oz visa and can share more details with you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi

If you know about Oz job market please comment on it , i am fedup of reqular 13 hrs work schdule here in Dubai.


----------



## Riggers (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

We moved here in Jan '09 and settling well.

There has been a significant downturn in opportunities in Perth CBD. Although there are still growing opportunities for fly in Fly out (FIFO) for some key projects in WA and more in the pipeline that may need Perth based design engineers.

I would recommend contacting local agents, my agent based in Perth at Anders Elite was excellent, also have a look at the major company websites and register your interest, there is a shift to recruit directly.

One expression that is very true in WA is "give it a fair go".

Best of luck, Riggers


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Riggers said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved here in Jan '09 and settling well.
> 
> ...


Hi Riggers

Thanks for your feedback. Pls can i have your agent contact details 

"give it a fair go" what you try to mean here


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I am an Instrumentation & Control system Engineer working in Oil & Gas company in Middle east , recently I have been granted Australia PR. I am planning to give-up my present job to move to Perth in a month time. At the same time i am bit worried as market is not doing good now.
> 
> However I am prepared to spend maximum of 2 months without job and hoping that i can get it with in that time frame .
> 
> I welcome comments from people with same background who live in AUS


Dear Mates

Any update on this !!

I am planning to move Oz by end of Oct, but i am not confident that i will get job in 2 months, trying my best through online job sites and recruitment agents but no response. 

I am not happy with my present job otherwise I can continue up to next year. And also I believe there will not be much recruitment activity between Mid of Dec to Jan end , so I would like to utilize Nov well so that I can fly back home country in Dec for holidays with job 

*I request senior expats and moderators who live Australia to through some light on it*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo Karthik.......

Please search this site.
*carriers at chevron*. 
Then on right side select "*look for jobs around the world*"
select country *Australia*There lot of jobs found connected with your job.
Especially in Perth area.
Regards
Hari999999


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo Karthik.......
> 
> Please search this site.
> *carriers at chevron*.
> ...


Hari

Thanks , I already applied for this company , they are collecting resume for future openings ( Express Interest ) , not for current in job in Engineering.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I am an Instrumentation & Control system Engineer working in Oil & Gas company in Middle east , recently I have been granted Australia PR. I am planning to give-up my present job to move to Perth in a month time. At the same time i am bit worried as market is not doing good now.
> 
> However I am prepared to spend maximum of 2 months without job and hoping that i can get it with in that time frame .
> 
> I welcome comments from people with same background who live in AUS


Mates

Job market in western Australia : British Expat Discussion Forum

Hope this usefull for all Oil & Gas Professionals , especially who are looking for WA jobs


----------

